# Quail Trap in the San Antonio Area



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can buy a Quail Trap closer to San Antonio than Uvalde... Or does anyone have one they will sell or rent?

Thanks,

mitch


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

That is for catching your farm raised quail, right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I bet yalls cowboy has one or two he would lend you.:wink:


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

The last time I saw a quail trap was on the German Shorthaired Pointer Club's lease in Cibolo, but this was not one you could just come and pick up. I guess they make them smaller but I've never seen one of those.


----------



## cd (Mar 19, 2005)

I heard a guy set one by his blind in South Texas. When he went to his blind there was an 8' black snake in the trap and the snake was really mad.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Make you a square frame 2'x2'x18", cover with chicken wire leaving the bottom open, You'll need a 1x6 about 18" long. Where you want to set it, dig a 3-4" wide 3-4" deep, trench about 18"-24" long, place 1x6 across the middle of trench, set frame over this trench against the 1x6 with the 1x6 against the inside edge of frame. Bait heavy on the inside and leave a trail of corn down the trench leading in. Once caught they will run around the border of the frame and across the 1x6. This will work...WW


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

You will have to make your own because they are frowned upon by the game wardens.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

The quail trap we used was for pen raised birds that were used for training hunting dogs. There was an opening like in a crab trap and the birds would come back to the trap/house and squeeze through the opening to be with their buds. I wouldn't think you could use it for wild birds, but what do I know.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Kinda illegal in the wild I think

Charlie


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Kinda illegal in the wild I think
> 
> Charlie


VERY ILLEGAL! I went to a Hunter's Extravaganza one year with my father in law and another Game Warden and there was a booth selling those things and they were PO'D! They informed those guys that ANY time they caught somebody with a quail trap in the wild they usually got the judge to throw the book at the violators!


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Pigeon trap, same thing.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Now that you mention it there was a lease manager and I believe he had permits or permission or maybe because it was a training lease they were allowed.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

This is a funny thread... I was like WOW!!!! when I read the first line...You might try Quail Unlimited's web site...


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

I think you are looking for a bird relocator. All-season used to make them. Call them and ask which distributors carry them (if they still make them). Like others have stated, they are not legal for trapping wild quail.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Don't know if they're illegal in Mexico or not, but I'm sure that's where Mitch is planning to use it.


----------



## El Sauz (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sure he's taking his trap down to mexico.....

I have a really nice quail trap that I found along one of our fence lines along time ago, I would let you use it but right now its busy catching field rats that are getting into my pallets of corn. If you go buy some chicken wire and hog rings, you can make one some afternoon when your bored. Or just let your kids do it and tell them its a science project.....


----------



## spoonripper (Apr 4, 2009)

Funny is right on! To answer your question I really dont know where you can find one of those bird RELOCATORS lmao! You can probably contact your local Game warden i bet he has a couple lying around.


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

I think it might have been funny in the 80's but seeing how the quail populations are poor. It is pretty pathetic when I went to Mexico you could check two guns if not go buy a case of quail at sysco I think it is cheaper.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

If your looking for a small portable recall pen to capture your released pen raised birds, I have one that I'm not using.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

timberrattler said:


> I think it might have been funny in the 80's but seeing how the quail populations are poor. It is pretty pathetic when I went to Mexico you could check two guns if not go buy a case of quail at sysco I think it is cheaper.


He hunts in mexico, as do I. The Quail population down there is unbelievable. There are Jillions, and on most ranches they are not hunted.
Every ranch has a couple of traps that are used during December and January. Trust me, two or three traps on 10 or 20 thousand acres is not going to put a nick in the pop.

Edit: Mitch, You might try one of the Ace Hardwares in Nuevo Laredo.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Yep try All Seasons. I used to get mine there when I hunted Mexico. As said before it is a bird relocator trap. We used it to relocate the quail from the brush to the frying pan.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

It gives you better control over population and let's you pick out what to keep and what to release for proper game management. Kinda like deer under a corn feeder. ; )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> Make you a square frame 2'x2'x18", cover with chicken wire leaving the bottom open, You'll need a 1x6 about 18" long. Where you want to set it, dig a 3-4" wide 3-4" deep, trench about 18"-24" long, place 1x6 across the middle of trench, set frame over this trench against the 1x6 with the 1x6 against the inside edge of frame. Bait heavy on the inside and leave a trail of corn down the trench leading in. Once caught they will run around the border of the frame and across the 1x6. This will work...WW


Best idea yet and without the junior game warden BS.


----------



## CougarFisher'08 (Jul 6, 2006)

cd said:


> I heard a guy set one by his blind in South Texas. When he went to his blind there was an 8' black snake in the trap and the snake was really mad.


 Sounds like he caught a Blue Indigo. Awesome snake! They eat rattlesnakes. If you ever willingly kill one and tell a rancher in South Texas your liable to get shot. A very reveired animal down south.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

YEP, Asked a fellow hunter for you today. He said All season has a bird relocator. That's where he gets his. On 87 South.


----------



## El Arquero Rey (Feb 4, 2010)

Plain old Victor rat traps with a grain of corn superglued on the trigger works great. Got about 2 dozen bout 10 miles from Falcon. You're welcome to em if you're brave enough.


----------



## bluesboys69 (Aug 18, 2010)

think it is safe to say that you do know it is illegal to trap wild game birds in texas.


----------



## bluesboys69 (Aug 18, 2010)

Dont apreciate your time of illegal activitybeing shared with the users of 2cool.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

bluesboys69 said:


> Dont apreciate your time of illegal activitybeing shared with the users of 2cool.


All Seasons on 87!!!!! LMAO.:ac550:


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

JJGold said:


> If your looking for a small portable recall pen to capture your released pen raised birds, I have one that I'm not using.


 I appreciate the offer JJGold but I found a "bird trap" at a feed store in Brownwood, TX today when i was working there.



Bukkskin said:


> He hunts in mexico, as do I. The Quail population down there is unbelievable. There are Jillions, and on most ranches they are not hunted.
> Every ranch has a couple of traps that are used during December and January. Trust me, two or three traps on 10 or 20 thousand acres is not going to put a nick in the pop.
> 
> Edit: Mitch, You might try one of the Ace Hardwares in Nuevo Laredo.


Bukkskin and others are correct in that I hunt Mexico... I do appreciate everyone letting me know how illegal it is in TX though! We could easily kill MANY if we had shotguns... but we dont want to shoot up the world on our low pressure ranch. We had a trap last year but the cowboy says he put it out and then it was gone... never found it! So today I bought him a new one

You Mexico guys ever put a BIG rock under your feeder and surround it with ground corn??????? When about 20-30 birds gather around, shoot the rock! The the rock turns into the shotgun shell you didnt have! You'll get at least half the birds... Cowboy taught me that when he lost he trap!


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

bluesboys69 said:


> think it is safe to say that you do know it is illegal to trap wild game birds in texas.





bluesboys69 said:


> Dont apreciate your time of illegal activitybeing shared with the users of 2cool.


Did you seriosly just post this?:headknock I dont appreciate you calling me out as a person with intent to break the law... Especially on your 6th and 7th post!

Thanks for all the comments boys.... I found one! Great Ideas on the builds though!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

mitchbcs said:


> Did you seriosly just post this?:headknock I dont appreciate you calling me out as a person with intent to break the law... Especially on your 6th and 7th post!
> 
> Thanks for all the comments boys.... I found one! Great Ideas on the builds though!


POACHER, leave my quail alone!!!!!:biggrin: rs


----------

